# contractor grade coffee machine!!



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

Is it only me but every coffee machine i keep in the shop doesn't last. I either have the pot break or they just burn up or get dust in the pot. I would buy it in a heart beat a contractor grade coffee machine. makita, dewalt, bosch are you listening!!!!! festool please ignore, I like my coffee but not festool price like.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

me..need a good coffee maker too


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

The insulated carafe style brewers may last longer. There is no lower heating element, that keeps the pot hot, to burn out. Also, the sealed crafe should help to keep saw dust out.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

What you need is a Bunn, you can even get parts for them.

Not sure why but someone stole a small part out of ours at work and we were able to get a replacement. Its not a small machine though.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Second on the Bunn. They're not exactly portable but you can pipe them into a water supply (like an icemaker line). Heavy stainless, good machine with good support. There's even a hot water spigot for high tea at the jobsite


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bunn makes several 10 cup models for home and/or office. The Thermos like carafe models with steel jackets look pretty substantial. The models that have the pot heating element seem to have only glass pots. 
Wife's sister has had one of the larger restaurant models for well over ten years. She bought it used from a closing restaurant. Don't know it's actual age, but it's still brewing good coffee.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I just put a plug of grounds between my cheek and gum …..

No breakage ;-)


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol @ NBeener!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Like you Bill, I have gone through a few coffee machines. Im a coffee junky. I buy new types of coffee weekly. coffeefool.com is the best, incredible customer service too!! I have never had coffee as fresh as from them and I've tried it from many many places including other countries. I grind whole beans right before brewing for the freshest taste, and I hate having to replace the machines frequently. Usually, its the hot plate that goes bad or just gets really cruddy and starts rusting or paint chips away. So about a year ago, I decided to get rid of that style of coffee maker.

I went with this model, http://www.mrcoffee.com/Product.aspx?pid=7605, it has a thermal carafe like Randy suggested. Its completely sealed too so no worries about dust falling in it. After brewing finishes, it starts a timer to show how long its been sitting in there and then shuts off. The timer goes to 2 hours, but the carafe seems to stay hot to about 2 1/2-3 hours for me. No hot plate to worry about, no dust to worry about. Very well designed.

My only complaint is the damn filters for it. They ruin the coffee. What happens is the filters weigh down in the center once water starts flowing. So instead of being dispersed through the five water nozzles in the filter, they centralize and land over the center of the coffee grinds pushing them aside and causing a void. This causes the water to go directly through the filter and acquire very little taste. I decided to do without the filters and all is good  That's what Brita or Pur is for. The faucet kinds are the best.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I was going through regular coffee makers at a pace of about three a year.
I thought there was no sense in spending that kind of money, so I bought the cheapest coffee maker I could find for the shop. That one lasted about one month.
Now I have went the other direction.
I now have a sixty dollar coffee maker at the shop. It is a Hamilton Beach Stay Or Go. It has a thermal carafe. This keeps the dust directly out of my pot. I still have to take it outside about once a week to clean the sawdust out of the water holding tank. I haven't figured out what to do about that one though.

I will try to remember to revisit this thread down the road and give you an update.
I do know I don't want anymore glass pots at the shop though.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have gone through a number of coffee makers, both cheap and expensive. Bought a Bunn because of the reputation, lasted a little over a year. After that I gave up and bought a french press, now I'm drinking great coffee instead of crappy coffee maker coffee.


----------



## DaveHuber (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a Krups grind and brew with stainless steel thermal carafe that keeps brewed coffee hot for 3+ hours. No hot plate,

Has done 1-2 pots per day for 3 1/2 years without hassle.

You have to clean the chute grounds go through from grinder to basket about every 3 months or so.

Otherwise, it's been fire it and forget it.

Makes a good alarm clock, too. The grinding noise gets me up,every morning.

I'd buy another.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

soap is what kills a shop coffee pot…...never wash your shop coffee pot or your shop coffee cup….......


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Cusinart
Thermal jug, no dust, no hot plate, coffee stays fresh and hot for 3+ hours.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I got one about 2 years ago - Newco. It's a company that makes commercial coffee makers (like for restaurants & stuff) but they had one line of residential/home coffee makers. It had a big heating element to get the water good & hot (most common reason coffee tastes like crap is that the water wasn't hot enough - should be 190-200 degrees), & a stainless thermal pot. Great coffee out of this thing. On the weekend I'd run hot water through it first thing in the morning to pre-heat the carafe, then 30 minutes or so later, make coffee. It stayed EXTREMELY hot for 12+ hours. I think it was around $120 - not cheap, but 2 years later it's still working as good as new.

I think their site is newcocoffee.com - not sure what's available anymore for home coffee makers..


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

We own a cafe.
I have a spare espresso machine in the basement at home if someone wants to buy it. 
If you get a coffee maker that that has a carafe that is the same size as the restaurant carafes, you can get that size in stainless steel.
Me? I drink tea at home. I've become spoiled by having all the espresso I can handle for too many years.
I also have a small countertop espresso machine for home that we use for a summer satellite location. It's semi professional, right now it's at the cafe for a backup.

Mike
aka bagtown


----------

